# Panasonic Plasmas



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I'm in the mkt for a new plasma. I had a 42" Samsung I liked but I think i'll try a 50" Panny this time. Specifically, i'm looking at the 50PX75/77U & the Z 1080 series. In searching I don't find you guys have many complaints with Panny's while viewing SD or HD. Further, I haven't read of any HDMI issues other than 622 hardware/software issues. I've had my 622 for 1 yr & have been lucky in that regard so far.

I may have missed a few threads however so are you Panny users satisfied with the performance? This will be for tv1 use. I run all my interconnects through my Outlaw processor. Thanks for any reponses.

Heck, I may as well give you guys a chuckle with a couple pics.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Ouch, that looks like it hurt! I just bought a 50" Panasonic 720P from BB off the floor and I have to say after much investigating this thing is awesome! I also have a 50" Panasonic HDTV LCD downstairs in the den. My wife told me how much she loved the new Plasma picture over the LCD (not answering your question, but if she noticed then I need to mention it). Bottom line, i will only buy Panasonic in the future.


I have my 622 and PS3 hooked up to the Plasma with HDMI, absolutly no problems whatsoever!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Arky said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm in the mkt for a new plasma. I had a 42" Samsung I liked but I think i'll try a 50" Panny this time. Specifically, i'm looking at the 50PX75/77U & the Z 1080 series. In searching I don't find you guys have many complaints with Panny's while viewing SD or HD. Further, I haven't read of any HDMI issues other than 622 hardware/software issues. I've had my 622 for 1 yr & have been lucky in that regard so far.
> 
> I may have missed a few threads however so are you Panny users satisfied with the performance? This will be for tv1 use. I run all my interconnects through my Outlaw processor. Thanks for any reponses.
> ...


Go for the 1080 p version. It was rated just behind the Pioneer plasma's by Sound & Vision mag recently. The Pioneers had even better blacks. Of course they are close to twice as expensive.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Probably the wrong forum for this.

I love my panny. My only complaint is I bought a 600U to get PIP, but PIP does not work with HDMI or Computer which is exactly why I bought it. Works with Component, Composite, S-Vid, Ant. There is fine print that says PIP will not work with digital sources. When I called tech support, they told me that nobody can do PIP with digital sources. BS. Pioneer can.

The price performance ratio is probably the best in the market. It's a good choice, but if PIP is important to you, verify that they have fixed this "feature".


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

gnm: I let the 622 do the PIP.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

I love my 3-year-old 50" Panny. No problems at all viewing SD or HD content.

Check out  *THIS THREAD* over at AVS for information about the model you are interested in.


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 2 year old TH42PX50U which works great. The new 50 inch 1080p set was top rated by Consumers Reports.

I probably don't have to tell you this now, but be sure to screw your wall mount into the wall studs. Drywall anchors don't always hold.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

MrDD: There weren't any studs until 3ft above my mantle. The fireplace was added after the house was framed. I should have placed the plasma on the mantle for support & used the wall plate to balance. That might work, we'll see. Basically, I gambled & lost.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been using a Panasonic Professional Series TH-50PH9UK with my 622 for the last year using HDMI.

The TH-50PH9UK has been absolutely trouble free and bulletproof and the HD picture quality is awesome. 

SD depends on the channel. For instance QVC is good, Speedchannel is very bad but I attribute that to the available signal not the TH-50PH9UK. OTA HD is fantastic.

Overall:biggthump


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

thor: Does the HDMI board/blade need to be purchased from Panasonic or do etailers carry them?


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

My 4 year old EDTV Panny is great, still working perfectly! Of couse, I'd buy an HDTV one now, but 4 years ago they were still WAY expensive!.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In terms of reliability, we've had our TH42PWD5UY for 4 1/2 years with nary a complaint. Just recently added a 722 to the system and picture is exquisite.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

MrDogDad said:


> I have a 2 year old TH42PX50U which works great. The new 50 inch 1080p set was top rated by Consumers Reports.
> 
> I probably don't have to tell you this now, but be sure to screw your wall mount into the wall studs. Drywall anchors don't always hold.


As a home theater installer, your best bet is to use Hilti's and catch at least one stud but I have done an installation of a 42" Panasonic plasma above a fireplace with no studs and using 8 Hilti's spread evenly across the mounth. It utilizes the vertical strength of the wall and minimizes the horizontal weaknesses. As to the Panasonic plasma's themselves, they are truly a great product and second only to the Pioneer in relative terms for the average consumer.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't have a 50" but purchased a 42" Panny plasma a few months back. I love the picture, even though it is only a 720. I also have a smaller 20" LCD in the bedroom made by sharp and the plasma looks a lot better with the SD channels. I now run everything through the HDMI and have been using it since day one with my 622 and it works great. The remote is god awful ugly but quickly bought a Harmony and don't need to use it any more. I will say that I upgraded from a 32" tube HD ready TV and kind of wish I would have dropped the extra $200 or so for a 50". I know at least for the 42" they drop a good $500-$600 off list every 3 or 4 weeks, the 50's probably do the same thing.

After watching Baseball on mine in HD I can't even watch it in SD anymore.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

Arky said:


> thor: Does the HDMI board/blade need to be purchased from Panasonic or do etailers carry them?


I bought my HDMI blade from Visual Apex online when i purchased the TH-50PH9UK.

They had it in stock and shipped it with the panel. I Installed it in 5 minutes.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

I got the 50PX77U in May and I love it. The picture is terrific and so is the non-glare screen, the reason I bought this particular model.

By the way go to www.gottadeal.com and check out the Black Friday link. HH Gregg has a unbelieveable price for this on Black Friday.

I have to ask, what happened to the Samsung?


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

thefoyboy said:


> As a home theater installer, your best bet is to use Hilti's and catch at least one stud but I have done an installation of a 42" Panasonic plasma above a fireplace with no studs and using 8 Hilti's spread evenly across the mounth. It utilizes the vertical strength of the wall and minimizes the horizontal weaknesses. As to the Panasonic plasma's themselves, they are truly a great product and second only to the Pioneer in relative terms for the average consumer.


foyboy: Thanks for the info. I'm not sure any studs are available. If I try again maybe I can place the plasma on the mantle for bottom support & use the wall plate with hilti's for balance/support. I looked at the hilti website, would you mind linking the particular product you reccommend?


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. The Samsung was a yr old & sat on a stand. Last week I decided to clean up the look & had a friend help me mount above the fireplace which was added after the house was framed. We couldn't find any studs until 3ft above the mantle so we used screw in plastic sleeves. After hanging, it was really secure when I would check, but Saturday night it fell. 2 sleeves backed out of the wall maybe from sub vibrations. Bottom line, I gambled & lost, which is why I gave up sports betting.
I really want to place it above the fp so any more ideas are surely welcome.

btw, really nice forum here. Most of my computer time is spent over at Klipsch but I will try to be helpful here. I'm 45 & been a DN subscriber for 10+ yrs. Time flies.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Arky said:


> I'm 45 & been a DN subscriber for 20+ yrs. Time flies.


I subscribed to Dish Network in 1996; I believe this was their first year.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Tulsa, you're right. I looked it up. I haven't had cable for that long & now I remember starting with one of those big dishes, C-ban or something like that. My mistake, i'm getting old.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Arky said:


> foyboy: Thanks for the info. I'm not sure any studs are available. If I try again maybe I can place the plasma on the mantle for bottom support & use the wall plate with hilti's for balance/support. I looked at the hilti website, would you mind linking the particular product you reccommend?


The Hilti's to use are the 1/4" x 2-1/2" Toggle Brand Toggle Bolt - Model #337985. I use these all the time and they are great as each one as a 90# vertical sheer weight rating. If you are using a 29" to 32" mount plate, use 8 of them spread evenly across the length of the mount. If it is possible to catch one stud even better, but with a 42" television it is not critical. On the other hand were you talking about a 58" Panasonic plasma or 60" Pioneer, we would be having a different discussion.

Good luck and may the mounting gods be with you.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I just bought the TH-42PZ700U, the 1080p version. I didn't need a 50" in my small room. You should go for the 700 version, too.

I love mine. It looks excellent and has worked flawlessly.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

For mounting something heavy on a hollow wall, I really like Toggler brand SnapToggle Toggle Bolts:

http://www.toggler.com/products.html

I find them easier to use than traditional toggle bolts, yet they are very strong and do not pull out. I've used them to install wall mounted computers, where a single track supports a monitor and keyboard. Users put a lot of pressure on those keyboards, and I haven't had a failure so far. The SnapToggle Toggle bolts are sold at Home Depot.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

lifterguy said:


> For mounting something heavy on a hollow wall, I really like Toggler brand SnapToggle Toggle Bolts:
> 
> http://www.toggler.com/products.html
> 
> I find them easier to use than traditional toggle bolts, yet they are very strong and do not pull out. I've used them to install wall mounted computers, where a single track supports a monitor and keyboard. Users put a lot of pressure on those keyboards, and I haven't had a failure so far. The SnapToggle Toggle bolts are sold at Home Depot.


Link looks like what I need. If i'm reading right they appear to be sturdier than the hilti. 
As for hilti, I couldn't find the model # mentioned. Their site is hard for me to navigate.
Thanks


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Arky said:


> Link looks like what I need. If i'm reading right they appear to be sturdier than the hilti.
> As for hilti, I couldn't find the model # mentioned. Their site is hard for me to navigate.
> Thanks


Arky, did you see my reply? I have the description and model number mentioned and they are much more sturdy and solid than these others being mentioned. How do I know.....I used the Hilti's hundreds of times and other brands that want to be Hilti's and then dumped them.

Also, does anyone here actually know how to determine what screen size is appropriate for your particular location?? Based upon what I have read so far, no. The formula is find the distance from screen location to your a*average* seating distance and divide it by 2. That final number is the screen size you should be looking at. Anything a lot less and while it will be clear you will miss all the detail that HD is all about.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

thefoyboy: Personally, my viewing distance is 8ft so I'm buying 50".
You've convinced me. 337985 returns "Toggler bolt 1/4 W/SHR 10 pack" but shows no item picture. Is this under category adhesive & mechanical anchoring. Is this all i'll need? Do you order direct from hilti site or elsewhere?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Arky said:


> thefoyboy: Personally, my viewing distance is 8ft so I'm buying 50".
> You've convinced me. 337985 returns "Toggler bolt 1/4 W/SHR 10 pack" but shows no item picture. Is this under category adhesive & mechanical anchoring. Is this all i'll need? Do you order direct from hilti site or elsewhere?
> Thanks for your help.


You should be able to find them at Home Depot. But you can buy direct if you want either from them or Home Depot online as well. You will need to buy washers for them and that is all. Buy ones with an opening just slightly larger than the screw and you are all set.

If you have any questions, ask away as I enjoy answering and expanding the circle of knowledge.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Since you're so willing to help, 2 more ? If you looked at my pics in post 1, do you think it would be safe to literally set a 50" Panny (88lbs) on top of my mantle & then use 8 hilti toggler bolts to secure wall plate? Seems to me, the additional mantle support would take stress off the wall. I don't know how thick my drywall is yet. I took the 1st crash in stride but if I do it again, that will upset me. I want to try the wall again because of the cleaner look. The Broken Samsung was a 42" weighing 78lbs.
This link is all I find at HD online & it's not manufactured by hilti. My town has Lowes so i'll have to drive a little to check the depot store.
Thank you sir


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Arky said:


> Since you're so willing to help, 2 more ? If you looked at my pics in post 1, do you think it would be safe to literally set a 50" Panny (88lbs) on top of my mantle & then use 8 hilti toggler bolts to secure wall plate? Seems to me, the additional mantle support would take stress off the wall. I don't know how thick my drywall is yet. I took the 1st crash in stride but if I do it again, that will upset me. I want to try the wall again because of the cleaner look. The Broken Samsung was a 42" weighing 78lbs.
> This link is all I find at HD online & it's not manufactured by hilti. My town has Lowes so i'll have to drive a little to check the depot store.
> Thank you sir


Okay, first things first. I looked at your photos in your first post. I find it hard to believe there is not a stud within 18" of the right or left of center of your fireplace. If you are not sure and do not trust a stud detector, open up a double gang box opening in the dead center just below the point where the mounting plate will be as this will be hidden after the mounting of the tv. If you do not want to use this opening for wire runs or anything, you can put a mud ring in it and a blank outlet cover over it.

After creating this opening, you should be able to see and feel on the backside of the wall for a stud. I am not as confident doing no stud with a 50" plasma like I am a 42". I definitely would not rest it on the mantle as not only would it look odd, but you are creating a potentially bad situation by depending on the mantle as structural support rather than a decorative piece that it is.

Let me know what you find out about the stud situation.

Also, a couple of locations to find those Hilti's.

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/modules/prcat/prca_fuse.jsp?RANGE_OID=19296
(if this link does not work, search for the part number on the Hilti website and it will come up and call the following number at Hilti if questions (866) 445-8827.)

Further toggler general information and order info.
http://www.confast.com/products/technical-info/toggler-bolt.aspx
http://www.confast.com/products/toggler-bolt.aspx#pricing

Finally, these are not Hilti's but nearly exact same.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...03+90401+502919&marketID=401&locStoreNum=8125


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've got to agree with *thefoyboy* that there must be a stud. In fact, there must be a couple of them. My suggestion would be to get a piece of 3/4" plywood and cut it the right size to be attached to a couple of studs behind the TV. Use enough screws/lag bolts/washers to attach it securely to the studs. Either prepaint it or paint it then to match the wall. Then attach the bracket to the plywood, again using a lot of screws to distribute the load. A plasma the size of a 50" will easily cover up the plywood and all of your sins.

That won't fall down and go BOOM.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links. The Home Depot link is the same Lifterguy posted. Looks like stud detectors are available at Lowes/HD for $10. I better go buy one. The friend who helped me mount is a commercial/residential contractor. The stud that centers the mantle stops appx 3ft above the mantle if coming from the ceiling direction. We thought perhaps since the fireplace was put in after the house was framed (not after house was completed) the studs were cut that high to accommodate the fire box etc. Not sure.
As I recall, we didn't look for studs at the mantles edges but only a foot or so of the mantles center which would cover 2ft & typically there would be stud somewhere. We obviously should have. If I can't find a stud I need to explore your alternative solutions.

Help me wrap my head around the mantle issue. The mantle is almost too high at 5 1/2ft. I'm not concerned with look because it will be decorated with some ivy/leafy type crap similar to the attached pic when I had an oil painting up there. You can't see the bottom of the frame. btw, the smoke residue has been cleaned. 
Here is what i'm not understanding; it seems to me if the new 50" was sat on the mantle pushed back to the wall & through exact measurements, the plasma was also attached to the wall via wall plate & brackets, that would distribute the weight regardless if I find studs or not. Obviously, utilizing studs is optimum. What am I missing?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You're missing that sheetrock crumbles like chalk when it is pulled on just the wrong way. Your mantle was also never made to support this much weight. Usually in houses mantles are now decorative pieces designed to hold candles, not 100 lb. plasmas. The only structural members in the entire area are your studs, which I agree, must be there.

Nice K-Horns, by the way. What a fun speaker.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

That makes sense.
The spks are actually cornscalas. They are in cornwall cabinets & combine the cornwall bass with the lascala mid & top horns. They sound better than khorns, imo.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

That's right. You wouldn't see the woofer if it was a K-Horn. I'd never heard of a Cornscala before. That must sound excellent.

Do you know that the Heresy was the first center channel speaker? That was back when Bell Labs said the best imaging came from three speakers across the front. The Heresy was made for to go with K-Horns or La Scalas for that. When Paul Klipsch told somebody about what he was planning on doing, and that it wouldn't use a horn loaded woofer, they said, "But, Paul, that's heresy!" The name stuck.


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny. PWK also flashed his BS button when told that. I was at the Klipsch plant last month. Most of their line is still made in tiny Hope, AR. I stopped by his widows house. You must be a Klipsch fan also. They reproduce whatever they're fed & some folks don't like that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Conficious say: "Watching TV above fireplace make for stiff neck."

IMO, the ideal viewing angle is approximately at eye level. Unless you're going to
stand up while watching tv, keep your new display where it is in your pic. While I'm
at it, don't buy any flat panel display with a reflective "glare" screen. Just my .02


----------



## Arky (Mar 23, 2007)

Nick, that has validity. All seats in my room recline, so no stiff necks, but eyes are looking up.


----------

